

Offer HN: TravelsLikeThis.com - squealingrat

I'm not much of a coder, so when I tried to create a companion site to usesthis.com (with the assistance of the creator), it was tough. In the end, I couldn't fully figure out the technical aspects of running the site (namely how to get my host to cooperate). So I'm offering up this project.<p>The idea is simple- a sister site to usesthis.com- travelslikethis.com where you can learn how people travel (all the travel tips), where they go/have been, and what they bring.<p>I wouldn't mind taking another stab at running the site if some of the .htaccess/subdomain stuff is figured out (Dreamhost doesn't seem to support the way The Setup uses subdomains per each post).<p>If you think you'd want to work with me, let me know. If not, but you would be interested in taking on the project yourself, let me know and I'll transfer the domain to you.
======
apsurd
I'd be interested in helping you sort out your problem. I think it's a nice
concept for a website. I am unclear with what you mean by "with the assistance
of the creator". Does that mean there is a "usesthis" framework?

I have experience in running linode and ec2 servers. If you are interested
please email me with more information about your project as well as where you
are currently. For example do you have a codebase, is it on GitHub, design/ui
ready? and ideally a summary of your overall concept + how we would get user
adoption.

email is in my profile!

~~~
dholowiski
You should email this guy - if your only problems were your hosting provider
not being cooperative- which is quite likely on a shared server- that's
something that can be solved fairly easily for a very small amount of money.

[edit] Surprisingly good idea- I like the site!

